# Sammelberufe Bergbau, Kräuterkunde



## Shmandric (13. November 2014)

Hi,

 

ich habe mir einen Druiden "geboostet".

Hat sich das erlernen der oben genannten Sammelberufe mit WoD geändert? habt ihr ein paar Tips zum erlenen der Berufe, wie macht man das denn möglichst Schmerzlos?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2014)

Weiß nicht ob's immernoch so ist, aber mit den AddOns GatherMate und Routes kannst du dir Routen in Zonen erstellen, die du einfach nur abfliegst. Geht recht flott.

Btw: Ich war mal so frei, den Titel zu korrigieren. "Kreuterkunde" => "Kräuterkunde"


----------

